# Xtreme Redfish Tournament Dec. 12th - Port O'Connor



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Please join us for this year's final redfish tournament. ALL anglers are welcome. You do not have to have fished a previous Xtreme Redfish Tournament to register.

Please visit www.xtremetournament.com today to register for your chance to win $10,000 cash! If you have any questions, please email me at [email protected].

The tournament will be held at the Inn at Clark's in Port O'Connor, TX! I hope to see all of you there. Happy holidays!


----------

